# [Free] Numbers Storm



## wangxing (Jun 9, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Ceased

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
How do you select 3 numbers from 1,2,4,5,8 and 2 operators from + - × ÷ to work out 28?
How do you select 3 numbers from 2,3,7,8,9 and 2 operators from + - × ÷ to work out 99?

Numbers Storm is a numbers brain puzzle.It tests your mathematical calculations and the ability to respond. 
People of all ages can play it.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.numberspicker


----------

